# New 5.1 system



## jpm11 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi guys,

I am looking to build a new 5.1 system and I am not sure where to start!!!

I have the following down though:
Room size 21' x 26' x 8'. The HT room is my living room and is also open to my kitchen.
The floor is of wood and the ceiling concrete! I am assuming this will give me a bright sound.
Budget around $3,000 for speakers and I am think of purchasing Outlaw Audio gear for my pre-amp and amp!

Here are some companies that I have considering:

1- Axiom
2- av123
3- Sunfire (their Cinema Ribbons look pretty funky)
4- SVS

For aesthetic reasons I would prefer in-wall or small(ish) speakers, but I am willing to entertain any suggestions!!!

Oh, before I forget. I tend to like warm sounding speakers!


Cheers,

JP


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

JP, If you like a "warm" sound, you will probably have to consider some sound absorbtion. With the hardwood floors and that concrete ceiling, you might have some reflective sound issues with any of your (great) choices. Of course. if you could audition any, or, all of those speakers in your HT setting, you would have the best chance of getting something you like. If not, then next best is to hear the speakers at someone else's HT room. The last choice is to trust your own instincts and give your best choice a try. I think these companies have return policies if you are not satisfied. Remember that speaker placement and your room acoustics play a very important role in the sound that you will hear. Hope the hear from you again as you get closer to a choice. Dennis


----------



## jpm11 (Feb 2, 2007)

I've come to a realization that, where the TV and front speakers will be placed will be a high traffic area around my kitchen island.

Looks like I will have to look for in-wall or on-wall speakers.

For on wall speakers I have been considering Axioms, Sunfire Ribbons, and Mythos speakers. 

I just need to find some time to listen to them!!!

Hopefully within a month I will have found speakers that I will enjoy listening to!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you have some pictures of your layout?

I don't know for sure, but it seems like to me that on-wall speakers would be even brighter, being that they are up against a wall.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

I own Axiom speakers I have the M80's , VP150 over/under configuration, 4 QS8's for my rear surrounds and Back surrounds. And I would not change them for anything, and support is awsome and they have a really good forum.
I am thinking of the EP500 for a sub


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

A fantastic 5.1 In wall system for your budget

Defintive Tech:
UIW RLS III Front LCR $500ea*3 = $1500
UIW BP/A Rears $500 
IWSub 10/10 LFE $700 
Behringer EP1500 $300

This system would push you $3000 budget with tax involved but there is always dealer pricing that you can try to get some % off. The best part is a no compromise sound that doesn't interfere with the room at all... :yes: 

~Bobby


----------

